# Tornado Watch



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

:-o



> THE NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER HAS ISSUED A TORNADO WATCH UNTIL 6:00PM EDT
> Issue Time: 9:59AM EDT, Tuesday Jun 10, 2008
> Valid Until: 6:00PM EDT, Tuesday Jun 10, 2008
> Back to summary
> ...


----------



## AMAC2233 (Jun 10, 2008)

It's about time a cold front came through. The heat was nice at first, but is getting old.


----------



## nelsapbm (Jun 10, 2008)

*Tornado Watch for VT & NNY State*

For those if you in VT and northern NY...keep you eye on the sky. I wonder when the last time the NWS issued a tornado watch for the whole state of Vermont? 

...A TORNADO WATCH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM FOR NORTHERN NEW YORK AND
VERMONT...

AT 1042 AM EDT NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR INDICATED AN
LINE OF SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS IN WESTERN NEW YORK MOVING NORTHEAST AT
48 MPH. THESE STORMS WILL BE REACHING SOUTHWESTERN SAINT LAWRENCE
COUNTY BY SHORTLY AFTER NOON.

THESE THUNDERSTORMS ARE PRODUCING DAMAGING WINDS WHICH ARE DOWNING
TREES AND POWER LINES. SEEK SAFE SHELTER INSIDE A BUILDING OR
VEHICLE IF THREATENING WEATHER APPROACHES. SMALL HAIL AND WIND GUSTS
OF 35 MPH OR HIGHER MAY ACCOMPANY ANY THUNDERSTORMS TODAY


----------



## nelsapbm (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL. Thanks Greg. Guess I don't check in on the weather forum often enough. 

When is the last time we saw our forcast come out of Norman OK?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 10, 2008)

I used to think hearing that was a big deal, turns out i have that forecast everyday til sept for where i live now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2008)

I always wanted to see a tornado


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 10, 2008)

I've seen water twisters off the FLA coast, pretty cool to see.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks like it is on its way Greg, better get the family, skis and bikes and head to the basement and wait this out.:-D


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 10, 2008)

I just watched on the news a tornado miss disney by 2miles , now its about 25miles east , it was only an F1 but watching people chasing it on the orlando news at 5 was fun.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 10, 2008)

WE dodged a bullet here --Its beautiful here very sunny and COOLER  70 degrees ! We had a 2 VERY mild rain events --no thunder , lightning , hail OR high winds !  Didn't even shut our  windows , Beautiful cool summer breezes now 


Whereas  a half hr south and east of here all hell broke loose , a few  deaths ,many without power and a general mess in several counties . One sighting of a funnel cloud , several homes severely damaged by falling trees etc


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 10, 2008)

A severe microburst went thru here about 3:30. Power was out for 4 hours. Trees down everywhere, three places on our road trees knocked down power lines. Road was blocked in several places. Talking about 100 yards of road. Lightning stuck one tree that took down the lines. The sharp crack of the strike was awesome. I love it when mother nature excerts herself Two trees hit the house no major damage. 

GMP did an amazing job dealing with the trees and getting the line back up.

Bad shot during the 30 second event.






some more pics
http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/947


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2008)

We had torrential downpours and a two massive lightning storms.  I was over at my parents house and the power was out..when I drove back to my place..there were downed trees everywhere and lots of closed roads.  Serious flooding in low lying areas from I'm guess 2+ inches of rain in an hour.  Now it's down to 66 degrees but my apartment is uber hot because the AC was off when the power was out and I was gone with the windows down..oh well..2 inches new snow in Whitefish Montana


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

Front is just getting to the CT border now. Looks like the storms are holding together despite the sun going down. Giddyup!


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow. The winds just picked up out of nowhere. I have large oak trees around my house and weather like this always makes me nervous.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 10, 2008)

Watching the news now and it looks like the rain is just starting to hit you now Greg. The wind is really starting to gust here now.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Watching the news now and it looks like the rain is just starting to hit you now Greg. The wind is really starting to gust here now.



Looking at the radar, it looks like you're gonna get whacked worse than me. Enjoy!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 10, 2008)

Its here and it is pouring here now with the wind blowing. Hopefully the last windstorm took out all my weak pine tree branches. Also watching the temp drop really fast too outside.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 10, 2008)

We just had the second wave of storms blow through.  First one had a lot more punch when it came by at 9PM.  Lightning, thunder and wind were sick!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

downed tree right outside my window..I think lightning struck it..too bad it didn't crash into my place..I could use a nice insurance check..


----------



## Zand (Jun 11, 2008)

Pretty good one here last night at around 11:15. Wind was very strong (70 MPH recorded down the street) and some great lightning shows. Power stayed on here but there were pretty big outages all over the county. Amazing walking out to a chilly-feeling 72 degrees this morning. I love watching these storms come in... would've been cooler to be able to see it in the day but the light show was amazing.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 25, 2008)

*....*



Warp Daddy said:


> WE dodged a bullet here --Its beautiful here very sunny and COOLER  70 degrees ! We had a 2 VERY mild rain events --no thunder , lightning , hail OR high winds !  Didn't even shut our  windows , Beautiful cool summer breezes now
> 
> 
> Whereas  a half hr south and east of here all hell broke loose , a few  deaths ,many without power and a general mess in several counties . One sighting of a funnel cloud , several homes severely damaged by falling trees etc


Isn't/Wasn't that wild *WD*.....
In the Adirondacks....:-o


----------

